# Electrical Room Do's and Dont's...



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

I work at a condo where we have one electrical room per building. How can I find out what, if anything, can be stored in them? I can read the signs clearly posted inside and outside the room that clearly state "no storage allowed" but then I have read some responses that talk about "distance" from certain electrical things... I am assuming (?!?) that obvious things like paint and other types of chemicals or cleaners should definitely not be stored in there but what about brooms or drills or ladders? Any info greatly appreciated! :-|


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

Do we get to come for a visit in Bermuda if we get the right answer?  Welcome to the board.  I am sure you will hear from those more electrically inclined than me on the board.


----------



## Mac (Mar 28, 2011)

First, Welcome!

Second, lets understand that Bermuda is a foreign country, and the first advice is always "Check with your local authority because the rules can vary".

IF your electrical rooms were in New York State, no combustible material can be stored in them.The "distance" means that there needs to be space in the room so electricians can safely remove panel covers and perform work inside and around the equipment.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am moving this post the the appropriate category.

Welcome and glad to have you here and participating!!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I would suggest that this is a question better posed directly to the facility maintenance staff, as they are the personnel that need access to the electrical equipment and panels. Really, as a rule, less is best..........once you start allowing "some" storage, it tends to multiply rapidly, then it's out of control. If you don't start down that path, it's better for personnel.


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Well... thanks for the welcome! Let's just say the reason I am asking you all is because it IS my maintenance staff that is storing stuff in there! It's on the first floor so it makes it very convenient given that the other storage areas are on the 2,3 and 4th floors!! I'm trying to get some back up so that I can enforce my requests to remove anything that doesn't belong in there! I agree with the "some" stuff as that is the likely reason it's become a catch all room!


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and for moving my post! New to site and wasn't really familiar with where things go... so thanks! I've already gotten some responses!


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucky for me, I am not in Bermuda! My property is in Florida...


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly I am not in Bermuda, it's just the name of my property... I am in Florida!


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll settle for Florida.  It's going to snow here tonight.


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Where is Husker Country?


----------



## beach (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum bermudacaychic!!!


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks very much! I wonder how come no one is replying to my other post about electric meters and breakers? Not exciting enough? And funny but your quote caused me to google that just to be sure what it meant...exactly!!!


----------



## beach (Mar 28, 2011)

If it's combustible materials being stored, you can site the fire code. I'm not sure about Florida....but the International Fire Code (Section 315.2.3) states: "Combustible material shall not be stored in boiler rooms, mechanical rooms or electrical equipment rooms".

I didn't see your other post......yet.

I'm glad you googled!!!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Husker Country = Nebraska.

University of Nebraska-Lincoln, Cornhuskers


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Got it. Thanks! Obviously I am from Florida and don't know these kinds of things!


----------



## raider1 (Mar 28, 2011)

110.26(A) of the NEC has specific working space requirements for space in front of electrical equipment. The required space depends on one of three conditions. Also 110.26(B) states that the working space required by 110.26 can't be used for storage.

Chris


----------



## TimNY (Mar 28, 2011)

beach has the answer.  If it is an electric room, there is no storage permitted.  No need to worry about clearances.


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2011)

*& & & &*

bermudacaychic,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 

Tim,

It sounds as though that "bermudacaychic" might be looking for documentation

to support a cause for changing the current Electric Room designation ( i.e. -

from Storage Room to an actual Electrical Room ).

*& & & &*


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 29, 2011)

So here is a good example of storing stuff in a meter room.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 894

	

		
			
		

		
	
Building owner was cited for the storage.

View attachment 424


View attachment 424


/monthly_2011_03/572953bfbcecc_MeterRoom.jpg.23758b99421f50e2d617f12c61274ac2.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Mar 29, 2011)

IFC 605.3.1 requires electric rooms to be labeled with a sign that says "ELECTRICAL ROOM"

I suppose if you placed a sign on the door that said "ELECTRICAL ROOM", you could not store anything in the room.

Being the supervisor I would think you just tell everybody how it is?

Worst case, I am sure the local fire official would be more than happy to support your position and/or take any flack for the designation.

Tim


----------



## peach (Mar 29, 2011)

May have to enforce it out of the IFC (which includes maintenance provisions of existing buildings), the IBC is a construction code.  The NEC is JUST too confusing..


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

ok, mine don't look THAT bad but there are paint and cleaning supplies, ladders, extra materials and tools, in each of the 5 rooms. I'm going with the answer of NO storage at all, no matter how small or what it is! We have space to put some utility sheds on property and that's where the storage stuff is going to go! I supposed the rules for electrical rooms don't apply to dumpster rooms, too?


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

Not the case! It is a designated Electrical Room and there is signage to support that as well as signs inside and outside that state no storage allowed. I WANT everything out of the electrical rooms! I am not the maintenance supervisor's boss-I am onsite and I did make it clear that the electrical rooms needed to be cleaned out but that brought up the question of what, if anything, can be stored in those rooms.... I'm going to make the executive decision to not allow anything to be stored in those rooms-I just wanted to be able to show the guy that it's not me being ocd about cleanliness or organizational skills-that the code is the code!! So thanks for all the back up places I can use for resources...


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

After trying to decipher the NEC... is when I started looking for a place like this! I am going to explore the IFC and attach the section that refers to electrical room storage to this guy's work order and give him a deadline to get the stuff out!!


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not the supervisor... yet... just kidding. I am onsite and I am not his direct boss-I just happen to do all kinds of things on property and I don't want to babysit someone who is a maintenance supervisor who should know better and be telling me that nothing can be stored in there!!


----------



## TimNY (Mar 30, 2011)

With a dumpster room I believe you would only have issue with regard to the fire sprinklers (I assume they are sprinklered?)

First and foremost you would not want to obstruct the discharge of the fire sprinkler.  Secondly you would not want to place a fuel load in there that the fire sprinkler was not designed to contain.  There are much more qualified people here that can give details on that.

I would just say that a dumpster room would not be a suitable place to store the gasoline for the grounds maintenance equipment.  Ladders and rakes would not be an issue imho.


----------



## north star (Mar 30, 2011)

** * * **



> *"I just wanted to be able to show the guy **that it's not me being ocd** about**cleanliness or organizational skills-that the code is the code!!*


It's O.K. to be ocd!......Just ask anyone on here........We embrace our afflictions!   ** * * **


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

Funny, my family's motto is "Embrace the Crazy"...of course they all live far far away in Maine so I don't have to deal with their afflictions too often!! I'm going to pull up the IFC (see how I've already caught on to the lingo?) and pull up the section that refers to my situation...so maybe by Friday this won't be an issue... but I'm sure there will be something else by then... ah, the joys of property management!!


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

So before I drive myself crazy... do I have to buy the IFC book? or join and pay a membership fee? I just want to quote the darn thing!!


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

You can view all the ICC codes here for free:

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/index.htm


----------



## north star (Mar 30, 2011)

*% % % %*



From the 2006 IFC, Section 315.2.3.

*315.2.3 - Equipment rooms. *

*"Combustible material shall not be stored in boiler rooms, mechanical rooms*

*or **electrical equipment rooms.**"*



*% % % %*


----------



## beach (Mar 30, 2011)

I can scan the section and email it to you if you want


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 31, 2011)

Really? That would be awesome! Thanks for the offer... I'll be waiting for it!


----------



## Yikes (Mar 31, 2011)

My firm designed a resort in a Caribbean island nation where there essentially was no code - - they relied on the design professional's expertise.  We reviewed this with the developer, who in turn consulted with their insurance company.  In the end we voluntarily decided to follow the Florida codes.

If you don't find an applicable code section, consider asking your insurance company.  They may be able to give you the guidelines you are looking for to enforce the issue with your maintenance staff.


----------

